

Programmers 've strong opinions, good writing skills and political. why?  - sifarat


======
dragonwriter
Clear written communication (which is a key aspect of good writing, but not,
by itself, enough for good writing) and programming are both largely about
clearly analyzing ideas and then expressing them in a symbolic system with
defined syntax and semantics.

Software development and public policy are both (largely) about solving
problems by designing new systems or improvements to existing systems (while
this is more the systems analysis part of development than coding, per se, a
_good_ programmer is, of necessity, at least a competent systems analyst, and
the problem-solving-with-systems aspect, IME, is what makes programming
_interesting_ to lots of people in the field; coding is just the means to the
ends.)

So, while I don't think those correlations are all that universal, I don't
think its surprising that there should be some degree of correlation between
programming and writing skill or between programming and interest in politics
(particularly, in public policy).

------
sifarat
This is my general observation, but i don't know anyone, which does not have
above characteristics, reason I asked it, these characteristics actually have
nothing to do with coding.

~~~
js7
I think you have a lot more people to meet. Generalising programmers is the
same as generalising all other groups of people. It's normally wrong to do so.

------
minussohn
To be honest, I do not have good writing skills

